# So this is what a $50,000 tuition to berklee gets you



## Mastodon (Apr 29, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-760967290136933591&q=berklee&pl=true


After you've had enough of their performance skip to the end where he starts talking about his musical revolution and taking back music. And where he refers to himself as the christian counterpart of Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 29, 2006)

Man, I couldn't even make it past the first 2 minutes.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 29, 2006)

I thought it was supposed to have been removed already! lol


----------



## telecaster90 (Apr 29, 2006)

Eric LaRue...that name seems familiar for some reason. 

I must have missed the part with Marylin Manson.


----------



## nyck (Apr 29, 2006)

Wtf? That's sad how they wasted x years at berklee.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah they sound like they have been playing for about a month.

There are actually 5 parts of this video. If you search googlevideo for berklee you can see the rest of them.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Yeah they sound like they have been playing for about a month.
> 
> There are actually 5 parts of this video. If you search googlevideo for berklee you can see the rest of them.


Why would you want to watch any more of it?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 30, 2006)

nyck said:


> Wtf? That's sad how they wasted x years at berklee.



You guys misread that, it's Berklee HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## nyck (Apr 30, 2006)

technomancer said:


> You guys misread that, it's Berklee HIGH SCHOOL


" A Senior Recital given by a student at Berklee College of Music."

Sure sounds like a crappy high school band though.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like a lame version of meatloaf


----------



## Nik (Apr 30, 2006)

Is this for real? Like these are real Berklee students?

Cause I suddenly feel much better about myself.


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 30, 2006)

Nik said:


> Is this for real? Like these are real Berklee students?
> 
> Cause I suddenly feel much better about myself.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 30, 2006)

Nik said:


> Is this for real? Like these are real Berklee students?
> 
> Cause I suddenly feel much better about myself.



Lol me too.


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 30, 2006)

Gotta love the minor second harmonies they're pulling off...


----------



## Ken (Apr 30, 2006)

I was imagining a younger, less experienced Robert Palmer. (chicks with instruments that can't play them, bad stage presence).


----------



## Korbain (Apr 30, 2006)

hahaha oh jesus. i just watched the 46second one. lol the guy sounds like a girl haha. he's like trying to get the crowd into it at the end where he holds the mic out and he's like "come on! keep going!" haha ok after watching another one, this has gotta be a joke? lol he can't be serious about releasing an album lol. "we're taking pre orders now, so uhh...so get it while its hot"


----------



## angryman (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolutely fucking dire!


----------



## bostjan (Apr 30, 2006)

I finally built up the patience to make it to the guitar solo.

Dude! I totally did way better in my application packet tape than that, and I was a junior in high school, and I was rejected. Now I'm really glad I didn't waste my money. That girl's rhythm is waaay off at times...ok, most of the time. Now I'm officially pissed off.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't know why you guys are being so harsh, they're obviously the next Dream Theatre.


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 30, 2006)

Holy flaming dog balls!


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2006)

is that a joke? What's up with the guys little pole dance to the mic stand?' And why does it sound like the Pokemon theme?




Watch the interview if you haven't, lol:
http://paulcsige.com/Movies/EricLarueInterview.mov


----------



## Shaman (Apr 30, 2006)

I am speakless!!


----------



## noodles (Apr 30, 2006)

I absolutely refuse to believe they went to Berkley. That has to be three kids with some video editing tools on their mom's computer. If they're students, then I'm gonna apply to be a professor.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 30, 2006)

David said:


> is that a joke? And why does it sound like the Pokemon theme?



Ha I thought that too.





david said:


> Watch the interview if you haven't, lol:
> http://paulcsige.com/Movies/EricLarueInterview.mov



She really makes him sound like an asshat.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 30, 2006)

hehehehe asshat, that never gets old lol


----------



## Nik (Apr 30, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> hehehehe asshat, that never gets old lol



It does compared to 'buttnugget'.

What were we talking about again?


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 30, 2006)

Frightening.
Absolutely frightening.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 30, 2006)

My old cover band's name was 'asshat.'

I finally built up the patience to get through the second song. That whispering part really made my day .


----------



## Leon (Apr 30, 2006)

so what's with the "WILL BE REMOVED" business? i mean, it's terrible yes, but so are so many other things on the 'net.


----------



## Michael (Apr 30, 2006)

"Asshat" - .....it's catchy.


----------



## Krib (Apr 30, 2006)

Really? .. i mean.. REALLY???


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 30, 2006)

Leon said:


> so what's with the "WILL BE REMOVED" business? i mean, it's terrible yes, but so are so many other things on the 'net.



Yeah I'm wondering about that too. This is the first time I've seen that on something on video google.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 1, 2006)

This dude has some insane rythm guitar chops


----------



## Naren (May 1, 2006)

I can't believe for a second that they went to Berklee...

Some of the crappiest music I've heard. I was better at bass and guitar when I was a senior in high school...

Does he seriously compare himself to Marilyn Manson? He sounds nothing alike...

I listen to the first 1 and a half minutes, then skipped through a little bit, but wow. I can't believe how bad that is. Everything sucked. The vocals, the lyrics (oh, how I hate those lyrics), the bass, the piano/keyboards, the drums, the guitars (on the second song, it's just screaming).

I cannot believe these people have ever studied music before. Even 1 music class.


----------



## zimbloth (May 1, 2006)

Plenty of people who goto Berklee blow ass. I've had Berklee guys in my bands who we've had to kick out because they didn't cut it. It's no guarantee to be a good musician.


----------



## David (May 1, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Plenty of people who goto Berklee blow ass. I've had Berklee guys in my bands who we've had to kick out because they didn't cut it. It's no guarantee to be a good musician.


 

Education can give you knowledge... but no amount of classroom work will get you passion, flow, and style. I love going to jam sessions with old guys who have gone to school for music, and suck ass! I sound twice as good as them, I'm twice as creative, I'm a sophmore in highschool, but yet they feel that their degree makes them higher. Sound > Documents.


----------



## noodles (May 1, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Plenty of people who goto Berklee blow ass. I've had Berklee guys in my bands who we've had to kick out because they didn't cut it. It's no guarantee to be a good musician.



Yeah, but a minimum they should have the chops. How do you make it through four years singing completely out of key? How do you make it through four years with severe tempo problems? I thought you had to at least prove the ability to play existing pieces of music along the way, to prove that you have developed the technical abilities required of you.


----------



## Naren (May 1, 2006)

noodles said:


> Yeah, but a minimum they should have the chops. How do you make it through four years singing completely out of key? How do you make it through four years with severe tempo problems? I thought you had to at least prove the ability to play existing pieces of music along the way, to prove that you have developed the technical abilities required of you.



Exactly. I mean, that's like getting a degree in American History and not even knowing the presidents of the US. Or, getting a degree in American Literature and not even knowing who wrote Moby Dick... If you have a degree form Berklee and can't even sing in key or in tempo, you're missed some of the most important and basic things (that you probably should have had before even thinking of attending). 

Even if these people are really from Berklee, I see them as complete failures in whatever they were trying to do.


----------



## Samer (May 1, 2006)

I think the important part is they are having fun playing music, isnt that what its really about. Sure the music isnt great, maybe they are still never students at berkley (trying to improve). But the important thing is they are having fun. (Better if they had fun in private thought) LOL


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2006)

I got to 2 minutes then stopped.


----------



## Samer (May 1, 2006)

Man listen to the vocal part starting at 5:30 to 6:00 it is the worst singing ever.


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2006)

This is the greatest musical composition I have ever heard!  The solo at 11 minutes is shred-tastic!

(  )


----------



## Mastodon (May 1, 2006)

Samer said:


> I think the important part is they are having fun playing music, isnt that what its really about. Sure the music isnt great, maybe they are still never students at berkley (trying to improve). But the important thing is they are having fun. (Better if they had fun in private thought) LOL



Watch that video david posted earlier.

The girl talks about how she and the other girl just joined in because she was friends with his roomate and felt kind of bad for him. She also talks about how he ranted on about how it was some great project of his and how she was caught off guard when he started preaching at the end of the performance and used the word "we"


----------



## David (May 1, 2006)

AHH, yall are killing me, it's BERKLEE, not Berkley, or Berkeley in California.


----------



## FoxMustang (May 1, 2006)

Fucking heinous.


----------



## Samer (May 1, 2006)

I cant view it anymore? It says this can not be viewed in your area, any of you guys have that problem?


----------



## Mastodon (May 1, 2006)

Damn I started to save it and put it up on youtube before it was removed.


----------



## Naren (May 1, 2006)

David said:


> Watch the interview if you haven't, lol:
> http://paulcsige.com/Movies/EricLarueInterview.mov



Hilarious. "This guy was nuts."

""He really thought and believed he would be a famous rock star." Heh heh.

He really seemed like, as people said, "an asshat."


----------

